# Generator help for video production trailer



## GTref (Aug 2, 2013)

We are currently putting together a trailer for our high school television station to produce live events out of. Being new to the world of generators, I was hoping to get some suggestions on what size unit we'll need to purchase. The details are...

50amp service in the trailer.

Production equipment draws 13.5 amps.

We want to be able to run the single rooftop AC (also has heat strips in it) and the equipment at the same time, along with some interior/exterior lights (not high-power lights for production, just so it isn't dark inside).

Suggestions without breaking the bank? The students are fundraising for this, so a $10,000 unit just isn't in the cards.

Gary


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

GTref said:


> We are currently putting together a trailer for our high school television station to produce live events


So I'm guessing noise from the generator should be minimal? If so, don't even bother looking at any open-frame contractor models; they howl like the devil and often run a wide-open throttle, regardless of the load.

Based on what you've described, a 5,000~8,000 watt generator should provide plenty. Be aware you'll often find more things to power once you get it on-site, so best to buy a bit bigger than the bare minimum requirement. You should also consider a model that provides really quiet operation. 

Here's a really nice Honda, 6,500 watts, uses inverter tech to keep the throttle only high enough to meet the load, and is super quiet. Also very "clean" power for those expensive video/audio gear to use; about $4k street price, might find a gently used unit for less. The 3-year warranty does transfer with the unit when sold, and I can tell you if any warranty remains on a used unit you might find. Just share the serial number with me and I can look it up for you.

Honda EU6500i Super Quiet Generator

Best of luck with the project.

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

I completely agree with Robert in that the best option is an inverter model and don't skimp on quality either


----------



## motorhead12 (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, a Honda like that will provide many years of reliable service.


----------

